# Sorting Woodies



## Magpie (Feb 19, 2003)

Does anyone know how the herpshop (or other woody breeders) sort their young woodies out from the breedstock? I know they sell them based on age so I figure once a week or something they must sort all the youngsters out. All I can think of is to put them through a sieve but that might be a bit harsh on them I think.


----------



## africancichlidau (Feb 19, 2003)

The sieve is indeed the best method Maggie and the best sieve to use for this particular job is a home made one. Paint a ring of fluon around the inside of a 10 litre lidded type bucket and drill a heap of holes of the required size in the bottom. Whack ya woodies in the bucket and bang it around a bit over a fluon treated tub and voila! Segregated woodies


----------



## Magpie (Feb 22, 2003)

Thanks afrikaan! I will need to start doing this soon as the woodies are starting to breed quite nicely now. Does anyone know if you can tell male woodies from female ones? No smartarse comments please, I am serious as it would be good to be able to feed off the males, leaving more females for breeding purposes. I can't find any info on them other than the great care sheet at the herpshop.


----------

